# Minimalistisches Datenbank-Framework



## d135-1r43 (21. Mai 2006)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem minimalistischem Datenbank-Framework, das keinen externen DB-Server benötigt und unter Linux läuft. Ich brauche nur ein bis zwei Tabellen mit max. 10.000 Einträgen. Geschwindigkeit spielt (kaum) eine Rolle. SQLite ist mir ins Auge gesprungen. Allerdings irritiert es mich etwas, dass es für Java augenscheinlich nur Wrapper um irgendwelches C/C++ Zeug gibt. Ist SQLite für Java zu empfehlen? Gibt es Alternativen, evtl. auch objektorientierte persistente Frameworks? Wichtig ist nur: Handlich, einfach, nicht zu groß, kein extra Server.


----------



## Dukel (21. Mai 2006)

Du suchst wohl nach 2 Sachen.
Einmal eine Datenbank, die ohne Serverinstallation auskommt und zum zweiten ein Frameword für die Datenbank.

Zum ersten: Es gibt in Java geschriebene, einbindbare Datenbanken wie Derby, Hsqldb oder H2.
Zum zweiten: Hibernate, wobei das evtl. zu gross ist.
Es sollte aber noch andere Datenbank Mapper geben.


----------



## AlArenal (21. Mai 2006)

ORMs gibts wie Sand am Meer. Google ist dein Freund...


----------



## Plochi (23. Mai 2006)

Für diesen Zweck kann ich dir "db4o" empfehlen.
Braucht nicht installiert werden und ist in Java ganz einfach ohne Framework zu handlen. Und für die zwei Tabellen mit den paar Einträgen reicht das völlig aus.


----------



## Guest (28. Mai 2006)

db4o ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Danke.


----------

